# AdBlock Safari



## jujusous3 (1 Avril 2010)

Bonsoir à tous, j'ai une petit question concernant AdBlock pour Safari, j'ai installé la dernière version, je suis sous snow leopard donc j'ai activé le démarrage de safari en 32 bits comme demandé, mais ça ne fonctionne pas...

Je m'explique : AdBlock apparait bien dans les préfèrences de Safari, j'ai tout activé dedans, mais ça ne bloque rien, et quand je fais un clic droit à un endroit quelconque sur une page safari, dans le menu déroulant qui s'affiche je n'ai rien de relatif à AdBlock, par exemple "block this URL" ou un truc du genre, je l'avais déjà utilisé il y a 1 an et ça fonctionnait bien, mais là je comprends pas où j'ai merdé, tout est bien installé pourtant...


Merci d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2010)

si ca peut t aider.. chez moi c est ok

http://www.clubic.com/telecharger-fiche135336-safari-adblock.html


----------



## jujusous3 (1 Avril 2010)

Merci, mais j'avoue que je ne comprends pas trop, tu dis que ça marche pas chez toi, et puis tu me donne le lien vers AdBlock qui pose problème en me disant que c'est ok chez toi...
:mouais:

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2010)

jujusous3 a dit:


> Merci, mais j'avoue que je ne comprends pas trop, tu dis que ça marche pas chez toi, et puis tu me donne le lien vers AdBlock qui pose problème en me disant que c'est ok chez toi...
> :mouais:
> 
> Merci



j ai trouve le lien apres ..
maintenant ca marche


----------



## jujusous3 (2 Avril 2010)

Merci, j'aurais quelques questions : 

Tu avais une vieille version avant ? Tu as désinstallé l'ancienne puis réinstallé celle là ? Tu dis que ça marche, donc quand tu fais un clic droit sur une page tu as bien un choix relatif à AdBlock ?

Je pose beaucoup de questions mais j'essaie juste de comprendre comment tu as réussi à le faire fonctionner comme ça d'un coup...

Merci encore


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2010)

jujusous3 a dit:


> Merci, j'aurais quelques questions :
> 
> Tu avais une vieille version avant ? Tu as désinstallé l'ancienne puis réinstallé celle là ? Tu dis que ça marche, donc quand tu fais un clic droit sur une page tu as bien un choix relatif à AdBlock ?
> 
> ...



ca fonctionne uniquement avec Safari en 32 bits
application Safari
click 
lire les informations
cocher la case demarrer en 32 bits
relancer Safari


----------



## jujusous3 (3 Avril 2010)

jujusous3 a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous, j'ai une petit question concernant AdBlock pour Safari, j'ai installé la dernière version, je suis sous snow leopard donc *j'ai activé le démarrage de safari en 32 bits comme demandé, mais ça ne fonctionne pas...*
> 
> Je m'explique : AdBlock apparait bien dans les préfèrences de Safari, j'ai tout activé dedans, mais ça ne bloque rien, et quand je fais un clic droit à un endroit quelconque sur une page safari, dans le menu déroulant qui s'affiche je n'ai rien de relatif à AdBlock, par exemple "block this URL" ou un truc du genre, je l'avais déjà utilisé il y a 1 an et ça fonctionnait bien, mais là je comprends pas où j'ai merdé, tout est bien installé pourtant...
> 
> ...



Il doit encore avoir autre chose...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2010)

jujusous3 a dit:


> Il doit encore avoir autre chose...



perso j ai du le telecharger et l installer 2 fois avant que ca fonctionne
je l ai maintenant desinstalle en attendant des mises a jours 64 bits de l editeur
suivant les conseils de personnes plus au fait des subtilites informatique
j ai fait de meme pour Click to flash


http://www.osxfacile.com/safari.html


----------



## Poupoulet (5 Avril 2010)

Salut !

A essayer : *Safari AdBlocker*
Aussi efficace que Safari AdBlock, avec la compatibilité 64 bits en plus. 

Et sinon, ClickToFlash est déjà compatible 64 bits...


----------

